# Play it safe



## M_07

Ho letto una frase e diceva cosi':" Life is too short to play it safe".
Il dizionario traduce _play it safe_ con _divertirsi al riparo dai rischi.
_Ho tradotto la frase cosi'.
La vita è troppo corta per giocarci al riparo dai rischi. (?)
Come andrebbe tradotta?.
Grazie mille.


----------



## Crisidelm

*I*l senso è quello, si potrebbe dire "la vita è troppo corta per non rischiarci mai nulla".


----------



## Jacksunny

Esatto, anche secondo me _non rischiare_ va più che bene. Secondo me è uno dei casi in cui la traduzione più corretta viene fatta invertendo i termini, cioè invece di dire _divertirsi in modo sicuro_, si usa la negazione del contrario, cioè appunto _non rischiare_.

Mi viene in mente per esempio l'espressione _make my day_, che in italiano non mi sembra correttamente traducibile se non con _non rovinarmi la giornata_. Credo si possa fare un parallelo.

Comunque, tornando alla frase iniziale, se proprio volete potete dire:
_la vita è troppo corta per divertirsi con criterio_
ma a me fa un po' ridere...


----------



## housecameron

Jacksunny said:


> Mi viene in mente per esempio l'espressione _make my day_, che in italiano non mi sembra correttamente traducibile se non con _non rovinarmi la giornata_.


 
Mi pare corrisponda a_ fammi felice/contento_.
You made my day: _mi hai fatto/reso felice_ (oltre ad altre varianti sul tema).

Direi
_La vita è troppo corta per non rischiare (niente)_


----------



## Necsus

A me verrebbe da dire "la vita è troppo breve per viverla senza rischi(are)".


----------



## Dushnyoni

Necsus said:


> A me verrebbe da dire "la vita è troppo breve per viverla senza rischi(are)".


Che ne dite di "La vita è troppo breve per prenderla troppo sul serio"?


----------



## Crisidelm

Suona bene, ma non ho propriamente lo stesso significato complessivo di quella inglese.


----------



## M_07

Grazie a tutti per le risposte.
Ho pensato a questa:la vita è troppo corta per sprecarla cosi'.


----------



## housecameron

marzia07 said:


> Grazie a tutti per le risposte.
> Ho pensato a questa:la vita è troppo corta per sprecarla cosi'.


 
Ciao Marzietta 
Ma scusa .... perché vuoi cambiarne il significato?


----------



## M_07

Hai ragione Hausecameron, la mia traduzione non era corretta.
Play safe sembra significare qualcosa tipo: gioca al sicuro, stai in guardia, stai attento o no?.
Ho letto anche "Play safe and be safe!"


----------



## housecameron

Il senso è che non vale la pena vivere una vita senza rischi perché è troppo breve.
Non bisogna stare sotto una campana di vetro, ma esporsi.
Avevi scritto _per sprecarla così_ ma non è sufficiente_, _sarebbe _sprecarla vivendola prudentemente (andando sul sicuro)._

Oxford-Paravia: to play (it) safe: _agire con prudenza__ o con cautela. _
OK?


----------



## M_07

OK!
Ogni tanto bisogna osare.
Grazie!


----------



## Green Day

Una dottoressa, dopo aver ascoltato da un dottore il caso di tre pazienti, molto interessata, esclama: "_I'd like to work with them, Dr. Ryan._"

Il dottore risponde: "_Maybe after a while. Why don't we play it safe for now?_". La mia traduzione: "_Mi piacerebbe lavorare con loro, dottor Ryan._"; "_Magari tra un po'. Perché non ...?_"

In quel caso come lo tradurreste *play it safe?*


----------



## Matrap

Ciao Green

"meglio (non rischiare)/(andare sul sicuro) per ora".


----------



## Green Day

Matrap said:


> Ciao Green
> 
> "meglio (non rischiare)/(andare sul sicuro) per ora".


Ciao Matrap! Intanto grazie, come sempre.

Poi volevo chiederti: in base alla tua traduzione, a questo punto la frase prima sarebbe meglio se la traducessi con _Magari tra un po' di tempo_ no? Prima l'avevo omesso _tempo_ sempre per rendere più discorsivo il dialogo... però se traduco come mi hai consigliato forse sarebbe meglio se lo mettessi. Che dici?


----------



## Matrap

Green Day said:


> Ciao Matrap! Intanto grazie, come sempre.
> 
> Poi volevo chiederti: in base alla tua traduzione, a questo punto la frase prima sarebbe meglio se la traducessi con _Magari tra un po' di tempo_ no? Prima l'avevo omesso _tempo_ sempre per rendere più discorsivo il dialogo... però se traduco come mi hai consigliato forse sarebbe meglio se lo mettessi. Che dici?




Figurati! E' un piacere...Si sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## Green Day

Matrap said:


> Figurati! E' un piacere...Si sono d'accordo con te.


Semplicemente perché traducendo con _magari tra un po'_ do più l'idea di un qualcosa che verrà a brevissimo. Ascolta, ma dato che la frase originale è un'interrogativa (_Why don't we play it safe for now?_) posso tradurla con un affermativa (_Meglio non rischiare per ora._) se seguo il tuo consiglio? Per renderla in italiano lasciando la forma interrogativa dovrei fare: "_Meglio non rischiare per ora, no?_". Però non mi piace.


----------



## Matrap

Direi che non vedo grosse controindicazioni a meno che dal video non si capisca l'espressione dubitativa...


----------



## Green Day

Matrap said:


> Direi che non vedo grosse controindicazioni a meno che dal video non si capisca l'espressione dubitativa...


L'espressione di dubbio c'è. Come lo traduco allora?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

A mer pare che l'enunciato/la risposta del medico non costituisca un gran complimento per la dottoressa e per la sua esperienza, professionalità, affidabilità, ecc.
Si tratta di vedere se vogliamo che la traduzione manifesti scopertamente questo atteggiamento o se invece preferiamo un po' di _understatement_ dicendo qualcosa di meno pesantino di " meglio non rischiare/andare sul sicuro per ora".
Mi viene in mente " Magari, fra un po', quando ne sappiamo tutti di più"

Saluti.

GS


----------



## Green Day

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> A mer pare che l'enunciato/la risposta del medico non costituisca un gran complimento per la dottoressa e per la sua esperienza, professionalità, affidabilità, ecc.
> Si tratta di vedere se vogliamo che la traduzione manifesti scopertamente questo atteggiamento o se invece preferiamo un po' di _understatement_ dicendo qualcosa di meno pesantino di " meglio non rischiare/andare sul sicuro per ora".
> Mi viene in mente " Magari, fra un po', quando ne sappiamo tutti di più"
> 
> Saluti.
> 
> GS


Io non credo che il dottore abbia detto quella cosa perché non ritiene la dottoressa valida, brava. Credo, anzi sono abbastanza sicuro che l'abbia detto perché secondo lui per quel tipo di pazienti (essendo mostri, cannibali, pazzi) non ci sia nessun tipo di terapia che possa curarli. Hanno solo l'istinto di uccidere e mangiare, se qualcuno avesse visto il film capirebbe perfettamente cosa intendo. 

E non prendertela GS, ma la tua traduzione non credo ci starebbe bene.


----------



## Green Day

Nessuno mi aiuta?


----------



## luway

GD, una domanda e una richiesta:

- dici che il medico ha un'aria dubitativa nel pronunciare quella frase... ma lo è perché comunque ciò che dice è posto in forma di domanda, o nel senso che lui resta minimamente aperto a discutere con la dottoressa l'eventualità di procedere ugualmente?
- puoi postare anche quanto segue? (cosa risponde la dottoressa poi? cosa fanno effettivamente?)

Non sono ancora certa nemmeno io di come rendere quella battuta e ho pensato che questi elementi potrebbero aiutarci a venirne a capo...


----------



## whi

Green Day said:


> "_Maybe after a while. Why don't we play it safe for now?_". La mia traduzione: "_Mi piacerebbe lavorare con loro, dottor Ryan._"; "_Magari tra un po'. Perché non ...?_"In quel caso come lo tradurreste *play it safe?*


In italiano il perchè [di cortesia] non si usa: ...per ora,* è meglio 'essere cauti'/* prudenti"; più colloquiale :'andarci piano'


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, whi.

Cosa significa "In italiano il perchè [di cortesia] non si usa" ?

saluti.

GS


----------



## london calling

Matrap said:


> Ciao Green
> 
> "meglio (non rischiare)/(andare sul sicuro) per ora".


Concordo.


----------



## Green Day

luway said:


> GD, una domanda e una richiesta:
> 
> - dici che il medico ha un'aria dubitativa nel pronunciare quella  frase... ma lo è perché comunque ciò che dice è posto in forma di  domanda, o nel senso che lui resta minimamente aperto a discutere con la  dottoressa l'eventualità di procedere ugualmente?
> - puoi postare anche quanto segue? (cosa risponde la dottoressa poi? cosa fanno effettivamente?)
> 
> Non sono ancora certa nemmeno io di come rendere quella battuta e ho  pensato che questi elementi potrebbero aiutarci a venirne a  capo...



Allora luway, dopo che il dottore ha detto quella frase dice: "_Come on. I'll show you the rest of hospital_", lei risponde: "_Sure_". Sarebbe: "_Andiamo. Le mostrerò il resto dell'ospedale_", lei: "_Certo_". E io non so che espressione abbia il dottore, perché quando lo dice viene immediatamente inquadrata la dottoressa. Però si sente benissimo che è un tono interrogativo, di domanda.

Altrimenti sarebbe corretto: "_Perché per ora non ci andiamo piano?_"? Che dite?


----------



## luway

Green Day said:


> Una dottoressa, dopo aver ascoltato da un  dottore il caso di tre pazienti, molto interessata, esclama: "_I'd like to work with them, Dr. Ryan._"
> 
> Il dottore risponde: "_Maybe after a while. Why don't we play it safe for now?_". La mia traduzione: "_Mi piacerebbe lavorare con loro, dottor Ryan._"; "_Magari tra un po'. Perché non ...?_"
> 
> In quel caso come lo tradurreste *play it safe?*



Rileggendo anche i vari suggerimenti, mi verrebbero queste alternative:

- "_Mi piacerebbe lavorare con loro, dottor Ryan._"
- "_Magari tra un po'/più avanti/più in là _(oppure: _Tra un po'/Più avanti, forse_)_. Perché non ci andiamo cauti per ora?/Andiamoci cauti, per ora._"

A me piacciono le soluzioni per il secondo periodo, ma c'è un problema, che vale anche per altre possibilità già suggerite: la battuta del dottore che segue riporta di nuovo un "andiamo" ("Andiamo, Le mostrerò il resto dell'ospedale."), il che non credo suonerebbe bene, anche ci fosse una pausa... Per cui, se per la frase qui in oggetto tu dovessi scegliere una forma del tipo "andiamo(ci)..." ti suggerei allora di modificare quella che segue in: "Venga, Le mostrerò il resto dell'ospedale."

Ciao!


----------



## Green Day

Ti ringrazio luway!


----------

